# swc protein skimmer



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase the swc protein skimmer used or new. If someone has one for sale please let me know. I was going through their website, and compering those 2
http://www.saltwaterconnection.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=116

and

http://www.saltwaterconnection.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=148

They seem the same, can enybody tell me which is better and why?
I noticed that the 160 is listed as 100 heavy load and the 150 is 90gallon. Will there be a big difference in how they perform
thx violet


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

May I ask why you are set on swc skimmer ?
I have herd very little about them and they are not cheap. I would go with something that has really good right up's.
Look at something like an Octopus or Vertex
http://www.aquavalley.ca/eshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_22
Id personally go with an octopus but its up to you.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

It's because I need something with a small footprint. My sump space is 9.5 by 9.5 so the footprint has to be very small. the hight doesn't matter it's like up to 30 inches.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the SWC extreme 160 cone skimmer. My reasoning was similar, I needed a good skimmer for a small foot print. It barely fits my sump, without tearing down baffles.

It's a good priced skimmer IMO, for capacity. Its build quality is also very good, and skimms well.

Compared to my Tunze 9010, SWC produces a lot more skimmate.. and produces a lot more bubbles!

It's very tunable, but you gotta be careful with its adjustments, otherwise it could overflow.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The main difference is the fact that the 160 is a cone skimmer. So far there seems to have been positive reviews on cone skimmers, it's one of the new trends for skimmers.

Other than that, the two skimmers are very similar other than the 150 being a slightly smaller footprint I believe. 

If I had to choose between the two, I think I would go with the cone skimmer. A quick random search came up with some positive reviews on the xtreme 160. Sounds like it's right in your range (90g-120g).

I did read that the collection cup is pretty small though. May want to keep an eye on skimmate levels until you have a better feel on how the swc works or hook up the drain.


----------

